# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  It's like I can't have nightmares anymore...

## Tsuki

Anyone else have this happen?
When I was younger (about 3-12) I always had nightmares. Nightmares about Monsters,and murderers,and ghosts,and all these other terrible things...
It all just stopped when I was 13. Nothing scared me anymore. I would have nightmares and I was able to turn them around.
It started with me and my friends being chased by a giant scary chainsaw weilding guy. I told him he is gonna run out of cord(plug in chainsaw) and he did and he tripped and stabbed himself in the face.
The next one I was at this school and I guess terrorists were going to bomb it. They were hiding in the lockeroom and I decided to go in and be a hero. They thought I was with them and one said "Hey wanna play Russian Roulette?" I agreed for no apparent reason but, I noticed he put bullets in all the chambers so I would lose. I grabbed the gun and shot anyone that was with said terrorists.
The most recent was I was at Walmart(Do not know why) and a man was holding up the store with a loaded gun. I managed to talk him out of it and he grabbed me and ran off with me carrying me army style. I proceeded to ask him over and over how he keeps his skin so soft. He got annoying and dropped me in the middle of a park and he left.

I don't know why I mess this stuff up. I am not lucid dreaming most of the time,it just..happens. I think subconciously I was so sick of running and getting hurt that my mind just wanted to do something about it. XD

----------


## Burke

I think it's you realising that these things aren't that scary. It's you naturally conquering your fears. Though in a real situation, don't be the hero  :wink2:

----------

